

Amazon said to be Secret Bidder for Borders - pitdesi
http://www.benzinga.com/trading-ideas/long-ideas/11/05/1087643/rivals-to-allies-is-amazon-the-secret-bidder-for-borders-amzn

======
ayb
I asked about this on Quora a while back and the general consensus was that
such an acquisition was a bad idea. (Though I think it could be a great
opportunity for Amazon to expand into brick and mortar shops at a discounted
price.)

[http://www.quora.com/Would-it-make-sense-for-Amazon-to-
buy-B...](http://www.quora.com/Would-it-make-sense-for-Amazon-to-buy-Borders-
Books)

